# Tri Power Idle Climbing After Warm



## opieone28 (May 21, 2018)

Hi Guys, I recently restored my 1966 GTO and Tri Power. Everything works great but it has one issue. After the engine is warm and idling properly, I take it for a short ride and the idle climbs higher so that I need to kick it down like the choke is on.

any ideas? thanks


----------



## 1967pontiac400 (Dec 10, 2020)

I am having the same exact issue on my 67 GTO with a 65 tripower. In for some help too =)


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

Not knowing too much details on your set up, it sounds like the choke is set too rich which would have a lower idle speed that the optimal choke plate setting, as the engine warms up the plate opens up to a less rich setting closer to the optimal choke setting which gives a higher idle speed. Eventually the choke should move to the no choke position allowing the idle speed to decrease.


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

Check your fast idle speed screw....it is on the carb opposite the throttle screw....as the choke opens and you moves the pedal it drops down in stages, you may be hanging up on it on the last stage....and it will increase the idle


----------

